# Nice to meet you



## Yuki SRHealth (Nov 12, 2018)

Hello guys, I'm Yuki from SR Health, I'm new here and glad to see you all. 
By the way, is there any way to contact the mods of this forum if we want to be a sponsor here? Any of you help would be appreciated.


----------



## GarlicChicken (Nov 12, 2018)

Yeah, PM Prince or Heavyiron. Price is the owner man


----------



## brazey (Nov 13, 2018)

Welcome to the Board...


----------



## Yuki SRHealth (Nov 14, 2018)

Thank you for your help


----------



## botamico (Nov 14, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## jolter604 (Nov 14, 2018)

Welcome to the Iron


----------



## Arnold (Nov 30, 2018)

Yuki SRHealth said:


> Hello guys, I'm Yuki from SR Health, I'm new here and glad to see you all.
> By the way, is there any way to contact the mods of this forum if we want to be a sponsor here? Any of you help would be appreciated.



Welcome!


----------

